# Bear Great Pyr/GSD mix



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

He was being rehomed by a lady that could not take care of him any longer...Love his fluffiness   Born 10/24


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful puppy!!! Looks like he's going to be big ?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg so cute!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Adorable.
I just want to get my hands in all that fur.  
And what a sweet face!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> Beautiful puppy!!! Looks like he's going to be big ?


Yes he should be on the larger side...I know the Pyr's definitely get on the larger side...


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww....so cute!!:wub: Congrats!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is he yours????? Oh my gosh! That is way too much cuteness. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Is he yours????? Oh my gosh! That is way too much cuteness. I think I'm in love.


Yes he's our new furbaby. I will tell you this, I was pretty shocked to find out how much she paid for him. Let's just say it gave me a greater appreciation of a good breeder's cost. I used to think that $1,000-$1,500 for a pup was a lot, but now I am reconsidering that. He was well above the $1,500 mark. That's not what I paid though, I just offered to give him a good home (small rehoming fee included).


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

very cute, does this make two furbabies for you now?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

blueangele said:


> very cute, does this make two furbabies for you now?


No, this makes 3, which is the max number of dogs my city allows...We've always had it in our minds to have 3, but this was an immediate rehoming situation and I made a split second decision. The good thing is he was UTD on all vaccines, came with a crate, toys, blankets, and a micro chip. He also has AKC Canine Partners(?) registration, but I didn't know that until I was going through his paperwork.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you live out in the country? Pyrs are night time barkers... I'd get in trouble with that where I live. I've wanted a Pyr.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bear L said:


> Do you live out in the country? Pyrs are night time barkers... I'd get in trouble with that where I live. I've wanted a Pyr.


I live in the city, but I live on a corner lot so only have one neighbor next to me and one behind me...The one behind me has loud barkers (boxer and corgi), and she loves my dogs anyways. My neighbor is someone I've known prior to purchasing this house. She's a partier, so normally too busy living it up to really care lol (she's normally the one who is loud).


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats! What a cutie! He has the same birthday as my little guy.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a cutie! I'd love to snuggle in all that fur!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh gosh, what a giant floofball. It's adorable, yet I can't help but wonder how much work it's going to be to brush once he's all grown up. lol


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Augustine said:


> Oh gosh, what a giant floofball. It's adorable, yet I can't help but wonder how much work it's going to be to brush once he's all grown up. lol


Oh yes, we just invested in a couple of grooming tools to get us started. Thankfully, my (ex) stepmother is a professional groomer and has been helping me. She told me start working now to get him used to regular grooming. The Great Pyrenees have lovely(thick) coats.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Adorable!:wub:
What are you going to name him (I may have missed:blush?..."Teddy"...LOL


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Adorable!:wub:
> What are you going to name him (I may have missed:blush?..."Teddy"...LOL


His name is Bear, and that's how all his paperwork is listed as. Plus, he answers it to it "most" of the time. We decided to keep it since he does look like a little floofy bear lol


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He's beautiful! Can't wait to see pix of him as he grows! Don'tcha wonder whether those fluffy ears will go up or not, lol.

Was he from a planned litter? That's a mix I've never even considered might happen! Let's see, he might run you down, knock you over, then lick you to death, lol.

Keep the tarantula away from him  (or him away from the tarantula )

Ahhh, puppy breath, I can almost smell it...

Susan


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Squee!!!!!!!!!

jelpy


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> He's beautiful! Can't wait to see pix of him as he grows! Don'tcha wonder whether those fluffy ears will go up or not, lol.
> 
> Was he from a planned litter? That's a mix I've never even considered might happen! Let's see, he might run you down, knock you over, then lick you to death, lol.
> 
> ...


So here's the short slightly edited version to protect the previous owner. Bear was purchased from a pet store I've heard of for a crazy amount of money. This place is pretty well known for some purebreds and lots of designer breeds. Owner had 4 other dogs besides him. Idk the complete story but he somehow injured a small dog and it had to be put down. I do not know what exactly happened to be honest
But he has been fine here. He is a very serious puppy lol and he fancies himself to be in charge of the girls. But no red flag aggression or behavior. Well, besides the fact that if you blow raspberries at his face, he rolls around and wags his tail crazy...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's Bear after his bath this evening...Only did a little brushing just to get the knots out this time around


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG!!!

Maybe you should name him Rug....lol

So freakin cute


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL when he lays down and his feet are under him, he looks like a wooly bear caterpillar.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really cute!!! I will look forward to seeing his growin up pics!!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He is so cute--he has such a unique look about him. Give him hugs from all of us, lol.

Susan


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG!!!! He's unbelievably adorable!! Good on you for giving him a good home. 

Must be something in the air. You're the third person I know (myself included) who adopted a soon to be homeless puppy in the last week.  Give him a pat from us!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I will give him lots of love from you Susan for sure lol!

Kahrg4, I think you're right. I know these circumstances were a little different for this lady as he had injured a small dog of hers in the spinal area by jumping on him and he had to be put down. The lady who I got him from was very distraught when we met up. I think it was hard for her because she knew that her home was not the right home for him. I can respect her for at least recognizing that. We have been in touch, and she has been very good about giving me shot records, papers, etc. She was just happy he came to a home where he would get the kind of care and attention needed.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! TO FLUFFY!! LOL!! He is such an adorable puppy! Glad you got him, and gave him a good home


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, my goodness, he's a fluffer fur! I'd expect him to be around the 90-100 pound mark is he's half Pyr. My brother's Pyr bitch weighed about 100 pounds, and his male Pyr weighed about 150. 

And he's already neutered? 'Cause that's required for a Canine Partners Listing.


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

What an adorable mix! He's soooo fluffy!!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> Oh, my goodness, he's a fluffer fur! I'd expect him to be around the 90-100 pound mark is he's half Pyr. My brother's Pyr bitch weighed about 100 pounds, and his male Pyr weighed about 150.
> 
> And he's already neutered? 'Cause that's required for a Canine Partners Listing.


We got more info thanks to a super helpful member. From what I know, the sire is GSD @ 100 lbs and mother was Great Pyr (no weight limit given). He is not already neutered at this moment. He will possibly be neutered at some point, but not right this moment. I prefer to let my dogs mature completely before doing this. It's not like I am going to be rushing out to do events with him right now anyways. I also got some great advice from a couple of breeders on how to maintain intact dogs responsibly and effectively. But I did read that with the paperwork we found. Right now, I have no heavy plans in doing any sports with him. I didn't even know he had this paperwork until after I had picked him up. But he's a big boy I think he's about 35-40 lbs right now and he was born 10/24.


----------

